#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست بك لايت tv LG مدل 47LN5430-TD

## Karim_A

سلام جناب اقاي مهندس صابري
ممنونم اگه اين نوع بك لايت داشته باشيد قيمت و برامون ارسال كنيد با تشكر
IMG_1633.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام جناب اقاي مهندس صابري
> ممنونم اگه اين نوع بك لايت داشته باشيد قيمت و برامون ارسال كنيد با تشكر
> IMG_1633.jpg


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. رشته کامل اون را ندارم. ولی ال ای دی تکی موجود هست برای جایگزینی.

----------


## Karim_A

> به نام خدا 
> سلام دوست عزیز. رشته کامل اون را ندارم. ولی ال ای دی تکی موجود هست برای جایگزینی.


اوكي متوجه شدم مهندس جان

----------

*صابری*

----------

